

Everything You Need to Know About iOS 9’s New Content Blockers - rezist808
http://techcrunch.com/gallery/everything-you-need-to-know-about-ios-9s-new-content-blockers/slide/7/

======
iamflimflam1
Somewhat ironic that the adverts on that page are bigger than the content...

